# Winchester 37



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Do'es anyone own a winchester mod 37? If so were they made a very long time ago??? Were they very popular guns??? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Winchester 37, Best shotgun ever made. (Just my opinion) They were made from mid 30's until about 1963-64, Yes they were very popular with the single shot guys, and folks who wanted a good shotgun for just a few bucks. I think Sears sold them back in 40's for like 5 buck. Winchester re introduced them aa few years later as a 37A, Quality was not as good. I have a lot of older catalogs and other info production numbers etc. on the 37s.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

There was a super clean one at the gun show. 16 gauge and very sweet. Oh BTW if ya wanted it...............bring out $550. lol


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

Winchester 37's are crazy in price right now.... i have seen them range from 300 to 600......for the smaller gauges they are more, but its a gun you can hold out for and try to get a good deal on one....wouldnt pay 500 unless it was NIB or damn close to it....


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I own a few 37's.
Great single shots.
Shoot straight and will take game as long as you hold dead on it.
The 37's first came out with red letters on the bottom of the reciever and had a real small, narrow hammer,
The 37a's have no lettering and a large hammer.
And the show guys are doing their part to raise the value of these shot guns.
I am in need of a 28 gauge to finish off my red letter collection of 37's


----------

